# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  Ice-cream and Dairy products

## J3ff

Dear all,

I am doing a research here in Sint Maarten and Saint Martin. Part of this research is to monitor consumer behavior and demands for Ice-cream and Dairy products.

I prepared a little survey, which will litteraly only take you 1 minute to fill out.

I hope you can help me by filling out the form in the link provided below.

Many thanks in advance!!

Have a happy day and keep enjoying paradise!

https://docs.google.com/a/divicodist...WqW1c/viewform

----------


## andynap

It says except for tourists.

----------


## J3ff

> It says except for tourists.




Thank you!, it is updated. I hope it will work for you now :)

----------


## stbartshopper

Oops! We are big consumers of gelato and glace in St. Barth- Petit D'eau Ville but we have never visited St. Maarten and the questionnaire only applies to St. Maarten.

----------

